# Google Earth ohne Internet



## chuvak (14. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte Google Earth auf meinem Laptop installieren. Der hat aber keinen Internetanschluss. Deshalb kann dieser Login am Anfang von Google Earth nicht erfolgen. Das Programm startet zwar, ich sehe aber nur das All, ohne der Erde.
Kann ich das trotzem irgendwie nutzen?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2006)

Eher nicht, da die Bilder und GPS-Datenbank sicher zu groß ist für das Offline-halten.
G Earth cacht maximal 2GB auf der Platte.
http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=21423&query=offline&topic=0&type=f

NaSat für 20EUR ist mit vielen Daten auf DVD erhältlich.

Vielleicht ist WorldWind was für Dich:
http://www.worldwindcentral.com/wiki/Google_Earth_comparison

mfg chmee


----------

